# Bluetooth phone connection kills MEDIA connection



## wdkeller (Dec 11, 2010)

Hooked up iPhone to MEDIA connector, worked OK for about 20 sec. Then quit. Finally figured when starting car, Bluetooth hooks up to phone & kills MEDIA connection. Only way to re-initialize MEDIA conn is unhook, rehook. Can't find any to re-initialize from RCD-510 touchscreen. Only option looks to be wait for Bluetooth, THEN hookup to MEDIA. 
Could just use Bluetooth for everything, but phone gets kinda hot after transmitting a while. Also, MEDIA connector keeps charging phone with ignition off.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

There should a little square box next to the play button on the iPhone that lets you witch back. it switches to the newest connection.


----------

